# Wire dart optimum length?



## THWACK! (Dec 29, 2014)

When looking for errant arrows (not mine of course) with my metal detector, I would use stake flags to grid an area.

Somewhere in my house I have a whole bunch of them, now anxiously awaiting transformation into useful blowgun darts, once I find them.

The question is: Has anyone determined the OPTIMUM length of the wire, for use with a .625 five footer?

I'd be using Scotch clear packing tape cones as per Lightgeoduck's fine YT video.

Thanks!

THWACK!


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

I believe that would depend on ones individual capabilities and the intended use of the dart. I think there would be a bit of variance in lengths for different shooters. A little experimentation is fun and will reveal ones best dart length at his given level.


----------



## THWACK! (Dec 29, 2014)

treefork said:


> I believe that would depend on ones individual capabilities and the intended use of the dart. I think there would be a bit of variance in lengths for different shooters. A little experimentation is fun and will reveal ones best dart length at his given level.


Thank you for your thoughful response, as always.

I'll experiment to determine what, with my particular set of lungs, works best for me.


----------



## Povlsen (Jan 1, 2015)

THWACK! said:


> When looking for errant arrows (not mine of course) with my metal detector, I would use stake flags to grid an area.
> 
> Somewhere in my house I have a whole bunch of them, now anxiously awaiting transformation into useful blowgun darts, once I find them.
> 
> ...


Thwack, can you please post a link to the video. I have only had my CS for a week, and alreday shoot 20 cones up Robin hood style. I will need to make some more cones soon. Thanks!


----------



## THWACK! (Dec 29, 2014)

Povlsen said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > When looking for errant arrows (not mine of course) with my metal detector, I would use stake flags to grid an area.
> ...


Hi!

Just go to YouTube and search "Lighgeoduck" - you'll find the particular vid among his videos :thumbsu:


----------



## Povlsen (Jan 1, 2015)

Got it, thanks :thumbsu:


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Povlsen said:


> Got it, thanks :thumbsu:


Here is a good one. http://blowgunforum.com/topic/99-how-i-make-my-duct-tape-cones/


----------



## THWACK! (Dec 29, 2014)

Got it, thanks :thumbsu:

I tried it and found that the tape loved me more than the plumb bob, so I developed a solution: Items needed - scissors, square Post-it notes, 2" wide clear packing tape.

Basically, I make a "sandwich" of the post-it note, in the following manner-

Cover one side of the Post-it note, with the clear tape, except for the gummy edge. IOW, you want that gummy edge to remain gummy (because it will help you to secure the wrap in a moment).

With the Post-it note held with the gummy side vertically on the left, place the plumb bob, point up, and at about a 45 degree to the paper.

Roll the paper about the plumb bob starting with the upper right corner of the Post-it, until it is wrapped until only the gummy edge remains.

Press down on the gummy edge to help secure it to the paper underneath it, then take a 4" piece of tape (which should already have been cut and ready) around the Post-it cone you've now made, which will secure the seam of the cone - keep wrapping the cone until the Post-it is completely sandwiched. Cut off the gross excess, put the cone into the blowgun and determine how much more to trim it for a proper fit.

So what you've done is to make a cone (of the color of your choice) which is plastic-coated on both sides. It won't be affected by humidity or spittle, and will can be used over and over.

Enjoy!


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

THWACK, you question is very valid but there are just too many variables to say even if we knew the diameter/thickness of the flag wire that you intend to use so many things are dependant on you the user and how powerful your lungs are, the distances being shot at and of course the intended target. Will it only be target work or for hunting purposes? Each will provide a new set of circumstances to weigh and evaluate.

I'm gonna go out on a limb here just to sort of give you an idea where to start. Unless using darts made from nails that are heavier, for any shaft that is metal that is about the same thickness as a bicycle spoke I "normally" keep then under 6 inches. Much longer than that and they tend to drop too quickly and the range is reduced. Shorter than 4 inches with the same material and the darts tend to be too light and also give up their energy too quickly as they are not heavy enough to overcome the resistance of the air and rapidly slow down.

For such materials as bamboo, I would not think that anything in the 8-20 inch range would be out of line.

This is where you have to determine what length for a given thickness works best for you. And each material can very greatly as to what it dictates to you via what you find to work best for your applications. Good luck. We've all had to do it and that is what makes the learning curve fun.......all the experimenting.


----------



## THWACK! (Dec 29, 2014)

Teach said:


> THWACK, you question is very valid but there are just too many variables to say even if we knew the diameter/thickness of the flag wire that you intend to use so many things are dependant on you the user and how powerful your lungs are, the distances being shot at and of course the intended target. Will it only be target work or for hunting purposes? Each will provide a new set of circumstances to weigh and evaluate.
> 
> I'm gonna go out on a limb here just to sort of give you an idea where to start. Unless using darts made from nails that are heavier, for any shaft that is metal that is about the same thickness as a bicycle spoke I "normally" keep then under 6 inches. Much longer than that and they tend to drop too quickly and the range is reduced. Shorter than 4 inches with the same material and the darts tend to be too light and also give up their energy too quickly as they are not heavy enough to overcome the resistance of the air and rapidly slow down.
> 
> ...


Many thanks, Teach : ) I've got 24 20 1/2" stake flags, which have had their flagodectomies, ready to try when my 2 piece blowgun arrives (to replace a one-piece). I'll be cutting them into various lengths for testing purposes. Homemade cones are at the ready. Thanks to your response, I'll expect best results more or less around the 6" length.

THWACK!


----------



## wll (Oct 10, 2017)

THWACK !

My 38/40 cal steel dart shafts were in the 4" range but about .04 thick as I recall. My 50 cal steel darts shafts were cut to 5 inches and about .62 thick, and flew very well, I used cones on these. My bamboo darts were around 10 inches and used .50 corks.

wll


----------

